# 55g Now planted more pics (pg2&3)



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

This is my first viv so I am a bit nervous, should be interesting anyway. I have been reading and reading and finally decided just to take the plunge.

I am using brown GE II for the silicone and GS for the background.









I decided for this viv to do a false bottom because I wanted a waterfall. On the front side I put eggcrate down from the top as to make a "box". I also cut the eggcrate about 1/4 of an inch in so that I could place rock in between the front glass and the eggcrate.








Pictures with the rocks in.


















For the pump area I decided to double screen the eggcrate, and make a "door" that is double screened and just siliconed to the bottom so it allows for easy access.


















A top view, pre-screen.









And last but not least for now, the start of GS for holding the waterfall piece. I GS'ed the rest of the wood pieces in tonight but I wanted to make sure that this particular piece was in place exactly where I wanted it. I recieved the cypress driftwood from a source on ebay.


















Sorry for all the pics. THere are more to come once the GS cures and I start carving. Any good suggestions for spreading the silicone on the GS? Underneath the waterfall I am making a stream out of broken slate tile. I bought three 12 inch tiles and then broke them apart. After starting this I decided to take all of the rock out of in between the glass and egg crate and will use the extra slate instead so all the rock matches.


*Moved as requested MJ*


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

I really like how the waterfall is coming...I think I'm too scared to try something like that in my ten gallon :lol:


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

wow thats an interesting piece of wood there


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

hmmmm... yes yes it is.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok, this is after I GS'ed the other pieces in... Got a little carried away with the GS :lol: Obviously I'll have a bit of trimming to do. I also did a waterfall test so I could see exactly where I needed to place my stream and capturing pool area.


----------



## carlos (Nov 14, 2006)

* Looking great ! Keep it coming !*


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tomorrow I will have more pics, I finally had a chance to finish siliconing my GS, tomorrow comes the stream.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok... FINALLY I have some updates.

Full tank shot, sorry for the reflections









Some shoddy top views

















Next... the stream, this might take me a month :lol:


----------



## Rambo67 (Jun 12, 2006)

Im going to start my 55g soon, and i want to ask: How many cans of GS did you go through with this?


----------



## crashnt20 (Dec 28, 2006)

What did you stick to your silicone to make it look like that.[/quote]


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Kyle: I think if I remember correctly I went through three cans of single expansion GS, although the third can was not empty when I finished.

Carl: I assume you are asking about the silicone over the GS. I made a mixture of coco fiber, sphagnum, and orchid bark.


----------



## Rambo67 (Jun 12, 2006)

3 cans isnt TOO bad, i was expecting more than that. Ill probably pick up 5 or so just in case.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

OK, Well here they are. The more or less finished pics, minus plants and hood. That was a nightmare :lol: I love the way it looks but not doing that particular method again. I first layed down my "river bed" to see were it was in my soil, then I layed down visquene. I re-layed those rock pieces over the V. Then I folded over the edge of the V. and then put soil over it. Sort of like what many people due using PVC lining for man made ponds.

So here they are... lots of pictures. After I get some sort of cover for the top other than plastic bags :roll: I will plant the thing.

These are the laying of the soil and the pre-visquene trial
















From the pond side








Towards the pond








The pond/river junction








The pre-laying

























The finished preplant product
Whole view
















Top view pond area








Excuse the light and flash, end view








Top view waterfall


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Very nice for your first time. I really like what you have done with the background. I would just suggest using another type of stone for the water feature. Slate cracks really easily and with the moisture in a frog tank like that it will crack overtime. I am just worried that the frogs may cut themselves on the rocks. I have layed slate tile before and slate roofing and I know that stuff will cut you very easily. If your set on using it, maybe get a little clear silicone and rub it along the edges. Anyway great viv, this is now making me want to start my 135g right away.
Jason


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Jason, I probably wont use slate again, unless it is layed into something like Flevapol, and then there will not be any sharp edges showing. Otherwise, if I do any other water features, which I probably will because I like them, they will not be the length of the viv. I may let everything dry out and do the silicone thing, or even, because the substrate comes right to the edge, just press some substrate into the silicone on the top edges.

So now I am just waiting until it gets warm enough to order some things from Antone...


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow... 687 views and almost no responses. Thanks for the encouragement though from those that have given it.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hopefully before too long I can find a source for Solacryl and then I will more than likely use that for my cover. I think that some sort of UV transparency is a good thing.....

I feel like I am talking to myself :lol:


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

I looks good! I like the background cover... very natural looking.


----------



## Fishinfl321 (Aug 10, 2006)

housevibe7 said:


> Wow... 687 views and almost no responses. Thanks for the encouragement though from those that have given it.


That must mean you did everything right. I think it looks great. I love the river idea.....did you seal in between the slate rocks so the water doesn't leak into your substrate?

Troy


----------



## brettlt (Oct 5, 2006)

I think it looks great. That is a long river. What kind of frogs are you putting in there?

So, how many hours do you think you have into it? I was surprised at how much time I spent on doing my first, and only viv. 

I am guessing that you decided against using a standard glass top?


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Troy: No, I decided to use visquene underneath the slate and then hide it on the edges with the slate and soil. That is why the sides are a lot higher than the actual volume of water going through. I AM though going to wait until it dries out (I have been running water through it) and silicone in between at the very end of the river where the water volume and speed is not sufficient enough to push it over the edge. Instead it goes in between and down the back on that one piece, if that makes any sense.

Brett: I am going to put a group of 5 imi's in there. 
All told I figure I probably have 10 hours or so here and there. It has taken me a month of going before and after work and in between vacations and such to get it this far.
As far as the regular glass top, I am going to get some glass fitted for the top portion minus some area for screen. This will be temporary until I can find some solacryl that isn't sold in sizes big enough to cover the space shuttle. This will work anyway I figure so I can start planting with the plants I do have. Then I will make my whole hood set up, which I think I now have mostly figured out thanks to some brainstorming and seeing anothers succesful set up in person.
Once it warms up I will actually get some bromeliads in there as well.


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

More we must see more. That looks so good!!! You can just go ahead and ship that out to me at your cost whenever its finished :lol:


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

:lol: Hmmm... let me think about that..... no.
Going to get glass today, although I have some wicked looking mold right now. Kind of neat and spiderwebish.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

housevibe7 said:


> Wow... 687 views and almost no responses. Thanks for the encouragement though from those that have given it.


I think the tank looks great, especially since it's your first time. I've been lurking around the boards for about a month, reading literally 95% of the posts on this and other boards. I'm getting my frist tank (32 gallons) on Friday, and I can't wait to get started!

Hopefully, mine turns out as well as yours.

cheers.

-mike


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks Mike  I think just researching the heck out of this stuff is the way to go. I can't even imagine going into it like some people do without any knowledge at all. The whole "I just bought a frog... now what do I feed it?"

I just planted some plants last night but it is still looking fairly sparse. I am STILL waiting for the glass people to get my glass cut, as it was supposed to be done yesterday. Oh well, I think this hobby is definately teaching me the patience I apparently lack. lol... Once I get a few more plants in I will gets some plants posted.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, I have a couple shoddy pictures of it with the few plants I received from bbrock. I am now waiting on plants from others, but I have to wait until it gets a little warmer here in the land of the frozen. I received my orchids but I have yet to figure out how to mount them so once that is done there will be a couple orchids in there as well.

Right now it is a bit sparsely planted, but it will get better I promise :lol: OH yeah, I also seeded it some with moss spores and some of my spaghnum is already starting to come to life as well.

Full view








Reflected side view


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

Looking good Sarah. The plants look a lot nicer in your viv than they did when you took them home. Make sure the acorus in the front left of the viv is someplace where it can keep its feet wet. It is a marginal aquatic. Also, the Microgamma that looks like it is planted along the front edge is a climber so you might want to put it closer to your background. It should be long before you are cursing me about the creeping fig ;-)


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks Brent.
I wasn't sure about the Microgamma so I will be sure to move it. The acorus is in the perfect spot because my waterfall has a little bit of overflow right where it is sitting. In fact, I had to set a rock right next to the edge of the pond so the majority of the water goes into the river, not the soil  . So my first viv wasn't perfect :lol: Thanks again for the plants.

And the creaping fig on the left has probably already grown an inch since I put it in there


----------



## Fish_lover0591 (Dec 16, 2006)

you have given me hope that i can actually do this i just need to get used to crickets , fruitflies and roaches then i might keep some frogs  I currently have an empty 55 gallon right now.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Some of these aren't the greatest pictures, I will take a full viv one once it gets dark outside so I don't get so much glare. Thanks to you know who for the bromeliads.

















My red bur oak leaf I collected last fall








orchid and bromes
















semi full tank shot








the rest of it in elevation and my lovely supports :roll: 









I think I am a bit naked in that upper right hand corner, but am not sure I want to put more broms or... Thinking about suction cupping some bromeliades to hide that temp probe, but I think that will make it a bit right sided heavy. Now the last thing really is add some film containers, let the bromeliads and recent springtail seeding grow a bit and we will be in business!!


----------



## Cmirbach (Feb 8, 2007)

FIRST VIVARIUM??? you have a gift... how did you fashion that waterfall? if you have already explained just ignore me, ill go back and double check.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

OK here are the last of them for now, or maybe ever if you guys are lucky  I know this has been a picture intensive thread so thank you for those that have waded through them.

Full tank









Closeup of waterfall area b/c I like it









Neat red lichen looking... mold?









Just what I though was a cool shot... be nice once there are some green and black beauties in there









Thanks again for everyone that has been a huge help on this adventure. Now I'm hooked. I want to start another one much to my husband's dismay. :lol:


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, very nice first viv. What type of pump did you use for your waterfall? It is just how I want mine to be. I am getting a 55 gallon and hopefully a 80 gallon tank soon. I plan on making one of them my first viv  
Because you said black and green beauties I assume you mean some Auratus? I love Auratus, I haven't gotten any yet, but I tried to get them for my first frog(didn't make it when they were shipped  )

Curt.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Awesome! I can't wait for it to fill in--it'll be an awesome habitat. But, thinking about it, I think something more terrestrial might complement the dimensions and layout a bit more--like a group of galacts or, if you've got some thumb experience under your belt, some fants.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

You did a great job placing the bromeliads. I'm glad to see them put to good use. The rest of the viv looks great as well. Nice work.


----------



## Rambo67 (Jun 12, 2006)

Looks great Sara! I just started putting in the false bottom in my 55. How deep is your substrate/leca level combined? Im looking at about 5 inches deep for mine, and it makes my 55 gallon look not so big anymore lol.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Josh - I would absolutely love a group of galacts, especially some of the yellows, but inspite of how it looks, there is not a ton of floor space. Enough for smaller frogs, but I dont know much about galacts needs. There is about three to four inches along the back, and then about two in front by the glass. The rest is either taken up with the back or the stream. No experience with thumbnails, that was why I wanted a beginner thumbnail like the imi's, although I think coloring wise I would agree with you on the fants.
Kyle - My substrate with false bottom (no Leca) is probably about five to six inches, it varies a bit. I was really surprised too but then again there is still a ton of room in there.
Curt - Nope Imi's. Black and green, or yellow, or bluish, depending on the frog lol
Cmirbach - I think that in the first page I kind of explained the waterfall, if you want further clarification feel free to PM me.


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

That is a very nice tank. 

A pair of pumilio, fants, or imitators would look great in there.


----------



## Cmirbach (Feb 8, 2007)

So that waterfall feature was just a piece of cypress that caught your eye??!! i thought you carved it from stryrofoam and coated it or bought a professionally crafted piece, id love something like that for my viv, time to start searching!


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Nope, that was it, just a piece of cypress that I cut the top off so my viv would close.


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

SUPER NICE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Beautiful tank!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

I predict mushrooms from that mold! Nice tank!!!!!


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Not bad Cesar! I already have had a couple, but they died before I could take a picture b/c husband had camera with him in Reno.


----------



## Fish_lover0591 (Dec 16, 2006)

Your tank looks Awesome!!! I hope my tank turns out as well as yours.


----------



## scott fello (Jan 25, 2007)

That looks beautiful! Thanks for all the pics as well, I know they help me out a lot.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

You seem to have done a really great job with the stream! How much does it leak, does it matter? Thanks.


----------



## arrow-frog-fan (May 15, 2006)

WOW nice viv! Looks great. I can't wait till I can start my next project. I look at all these awesome tanks on here and just get frustrated that I haven't been able to make some more of these for myself..


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks, it doesnt really leak because I put the Visquene above the level of the water. It does a little at the bottom where it has lost momentum but not enough to worry about it.


----------



## Kiari43 (Mar 6, 2006)

Very nice job! I am glad I finally got around to seeing your viv! You can make my next one :wink:


----------



## sammycai (Oct 13, 2006)

That's very good tank.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks  Its grown in quite a bit since these pics.


----------



## Kiari43 (Mar 6, 2006)

Your AWW sister wants to see new pics :wink:


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Well I suppose, just for you  They arent great but I have been trying to get a decent picture of it for a couple days now so it will have to do.

Angled picture with one of the kids









The "apartment" brome and others...









The waterfall and moss









Full frontal


----------



## clarzoo (Jun 19, 2007)

Wow, very beautiful tank. 

Do the frogs use the little strip of land between the front glass and the stream at all?


----------



## volcom69 (Jun 8, 2007)

wow very thought out tank u got there and those broms are lookin real sweet nice job.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Lindsay - Yeah, I wouldnt think the frogs necessarily would, but they do, they hunt for springs there. I see them about as often there as anywhere else, especially if they have been sitting on the glass.

Thanks for all the compliments guys. I was happy with how it turned out when I first finished. If anything as it has grown in I even like it more.


----------



## Kiari43 (Mar 6, 2006)

Wow thats very nice! My frogs are jelouse of the moss  

Do your frogs swim underwater in the pond?


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

About the only time the do it is when they are being oushed off the glass by the dominant male, or when they forget that there is a top on the case and try to jump too high. No one said they were smart.  I have seen them do it though, and in fact a couple of my bromes are "growing" duckweed because of them tracking it in. Never had any problems with them getting out but I think once they start depositing tads I am going to put in a piece of wood to give the froglets an easy out.


----------

